# Webgalerie aus Internetseite



## Elmo6 (20. Mai 2006)

Hallo und guten Abend,

ich hoffe, dass ich hier richtig bin. Für meine Internetseite suche ich eine Galeriesoftware mit der ich auf einer Seite die zur verfügung stehenden Bilder (1. Urlaub, 2 Reiterferien, 3 Skifahren...usw) und dahinter die ganzen Bilder einstellen kann. Es wäre toll, wenn mir jemand eine Software dafür vorschlagen könnte.

Vielen Dank erstmal
elmo


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Mai 2006)

Ich würde die Bildverwaltung aus Sicherheitsgründen auslagern zu einem Dienst wie z. B. http://www.flickr.com. Es gibt einige Anwendungen die man auf seiner Homepage einbinden kann, welche dann die Galerien aus flickr auslesen und darstellen.

Wenn man selbst eine Galerie auf dem Webspace verwenden möchte, kann man z. B.
CS_Gallery, Coppermine Photo Gallery u. a. verwenden.

Achtung! Bei Anwendungen auf Script-Basis besteht die Gefahr das einige unfreundliche Gesellen, scriptkiddies (oder genauer: defacer) genannt, Sicherheitslücken ausnutzen um die Seiten zu modifizieren oder im schlimmsten Fall zu löschen.

Sers,
nd


----------



## Leola13 (22. Mai 2006)

Hai,

schau dir mal jalbum an.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. Mai 2006)

Stimmt ja, man kann natürlich auch die Alben per Software generieren und braucht sie nur noch per FTP-Programm auf den Webspace zu laden 

Alternativ zu jalbum ist webalbum noch ganz brauchbar.


----------

